# Satellite Receiver connection to New Media Pack.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Just hoping someone may know how to do this?
I have a three years old ALDI Satellite receiver with SCART connections which I connected to the Freeview receiver on my old van(2007). I now have the new Frontier Savannah which has a new type of Freeview receiver and dropdown monitor and doesn't have SCART connections. Is there any way I can connect my ALDI receiver into the Autotrail system to view on the dropdown monitor?

Any advice would be appreciated.
Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, dont know the exact set up on your new van ,but I assume it works via RF leads, if you got one of these http://www.telly-leads.co.uk/rf-modulator.htm you should be able to intrigate the sat reciever into your system, I have one in my van

Baza


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I was about to say exactly that!
Any modern television/video/sat system is bound to have a video input , the leads are red and yellow, sometimes white, two way or three.
They actually do the same as as a scart lead, you would most probably have to tell your recieving television what you are using via the hand set and on screen menu, Press mode button that usually does it for me on different set ups.
The Tv will have a menu and instructions for scart or a.v.set up.
You want the A.V.section.
Clive


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I have the same AV system as you and I have connected up a satellite receiver. I used a 3 Way TV AV Phono Switch Selector that I bought from ebay. You need to connect the yellow phono out that currently goes from the back of the TV tuner to the monitor to the video out socket on the new phono switch and the red and white audio phono outs that currently go to the radio from the TV tuner to the switch. You then need to use a new phone to phono cable (yellow red and white) to connect from the 3 sockets on the back of the TV tuner (that were previously connected to the monitor and radio) to one of the inputs on the switch. You then connect from your satellite receiver to the other input on the 3 way switch. If your satellite receiver remote control doesn't include audio, then use the Autotrail dvd remote which remotely controls the radio audio. If you want more details then pm me.
edit - you only need the TV AV phono switch if you still want to use the TV tuner. Otherwise just connect the monitor and radio phonos direct to the phonos from your satellite receiver using a phono coupler. You will also need a scart to phono lead to connect from your receiver.


----------



## johnnybiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I have a cherokee frontier with the same set up and have connected my satellite as follows.
You will need a couple of sets of of AV cables (red,white and yellow) and a scart to AV adaptor, you also need an AV switch unit as you have to use the CD/DVD input on the back of the black freeview box, using a switch makes it easier to switch between the DVD and satellite. You can get all the bits and pieces from maplins, they also sell them in tesco's.

First take the freeview box off the wall, just undo the two screws at the top and it comes straight off, all the av leads at the back are labelled, remove the red,yellow and white leads labelled CD/DVD IN which are at the bottom of the box (its worth remembering which holes they fit in to )
Stick these leads in to the input connectors on an AV switch unit, then do the same from your satellite receiver using an scart/ AV connector (it's a scart connector with AV red,yellow and white connectors on the back of it) take the AV leads from the back of the scart to the second AV inputs on the AV switch unit. Then connect a third set of AV leads from the output connectors on the switch unit to the connectors at the bottom of the freeview box. You should now be able to get the satellite signal on the monitor by using the remote control to turn the monitor on to AV1 as you do when playing DVD's. You can use the switch unit to switch between the DVD and satellite.

If you are not bothered about the DVD then you can connect the AV leads straight from the Satellite to the back of the black box where the DVD in connectors went and not bother with a switch unit.

Hope this helps


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thank you all for ALL your valued help, I'm sure I will be able to do this now. 
Kind regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there not a TV/DVD selector box in the av cupboard? It has a round knob on the front to select the source...?? If yes, there should be a spare AV input, just plug scart to composite av lead into that, turn knob to select spare av input and bobs your aunt.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Snelly said:


> Is there not a TV/DVD selector box in the av cupboard? It has a round knob on the front to select the source...?? If yes, there should be a spare AV input, just plug scart to composite av lead into that, turn knob to select spare av input and bobs your aunt.


No, not any more. They changed the set up with, I think, the 2010 models.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks snelly and peribo,
Yes peribo is right, the Freeview box is completely different on the new 2010 Frontier range. The old TV/DVD switch has gone and no SCART connectors.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------

